# Docomo Rs.500 recharge screwup. Read before recharging for this amount.



## Sarath (Dec 4, 2011)

If you recharge for Rs.500 for Docomo from any third-party website then you will be recharged for this pack that gives you 500MB 3G data usage + 1000mins of local/STD calls.

The problem was faced by one other person as given below;


drsingh said:


> guys can somebody help with freecharge.in problems.i have submitted a complaint but got no reply.i recharged with rs 500 through credit card.the payment gateway froze up but i got a message that money had been deducted from my account.next morning i receive a message from tata docomo that i have recharged with a 3g pack i.e. 500 mb+1000 min valid for a month.i have a 2g sim. tata docomo customer care says that it is my fault and to use their website only for online recharge. freecharge.in has not replied to my complaint ant they do not have any phone no. listed on their site.
> 
> I feel true test for any online commercial company is how they handle problems when they arise.reliability is judged by how they handle problems.as of now my experience with both freecharge and tatadocomo is poor.they have robbed me of my money due to faulty online services.
> 
> Anybody has any customer care no. for freecharge.in?



I spoke at length to their CC but to no avail. He simply banged the phone and told me it wasn't possible to fix it and give me "normal" talktime for the amount recharged.

*SOLUTION:* Recharge for Rs.510 to avail full-talk time. Not 500, at any cost. 

Their website is poorly designed and has many recharge amounts overlapping each other, which means their official website can be used to make these recharges safely but third party websites are up for a toss.

Here is the reason why the screwup takes place: Two different recharges have the same amount Pic (2) and Pic (3). Third party websites like freecharge.com etc have no way of differentiating between them and for the worst part doing a 500 recharge by default entails you to a special recharge instead of a normal top-up recharge.

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/MobilePrepaidRecharge-OnlineMobileRecharge-OnlinePrepaidRecharge-TataDOCOMO.png

Pic 2:
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/2.png

Pic 3:
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/3.png

Pic 4:
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/4.png

--------------------------

OT: The CC was particularly rude that too without provocation.


----------



## johnybravojr (Dec 5, 2011)

Docomo Customer Care has suddenly turned hostile towards customers. When I MNP-ed my AirTel number(for the same reasons), I was totally impressed by the way they handled complaints. When I called them a couple of times regarding excess deduction from my prepaid balance by way of internet access and calls, though I made none, they simply refunded the deducted amount right away without asking too many questions. Now, the story is completely different. They also used to call you up and shower you with offers when you send a port-out request. Not anymore these days. They simply ask you to 'please go ahead'! Hmm!

Having said that, it is always better to recharge through the official website because at least they are answerable when disputes arise. Otherwise, Freecharge.in will blame it on Docomo, and Docomo will blame it on Freecharge.in.


----------

